# New O/U - Love It!



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a new Over Under for Christmas for myself and man do I love it! I got a CZ Greenhead from Cabela's for 649.00 (on sale). It is a 12 guage with 28" barrels. I got 5 choke tubes with it. It has a single trigger, barrel selector and shell ejectors. I have already put 175 rounds through it and I love it! I am happy with my purchase!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a couple of the CZ rimfires and Im very happy with them as well, buddy of mine has a rimfire as well and has had no problems either, some of the other manufacturers are just priceing themselves out of the ordinary guys reach in my opinion.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

they make a nice 9mm also.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

cz makes some nice guns from what i've seen


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats on the purchase. 

I spend a lot of time over on rimfirecentral.com and the CZ is one of the more popular rimfires. A lot of guys rave about their accuracy and appearance for the price. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I just picked up a CZ 452 (left hand)in .22lr for my dad yesterday. My mom ordered it for him for christmas and it just came in. Looks like a nice gun. I was suprised at how fancy the wood was. They say they are about the best for the money. Now we just need to find a scope to put on it. Any thoughts on a scope?


----------

